
Ask HN: Can you share your process on how you write articles/tutorials? - stanulilic
I began blogging 2 months ago but I have a hard time writing programming tutorials. It takes me a couple of days just to finish writing a single article.<p>My hardest part is research and the actual writing. Do you research first and then write an article? Or do you research while you are writing the article? What do you look for when researching?<p>I would really appreciate if you would share your blogging workflow. Especially on how you research and write an article.
======
DamonHD
Sometimes if writing for money I'm asked to write about a particular thing, so
then I go off and research it and create sections / cross-heads then fill in
the text.

Often, eg for my own blog/podcast, I am interested in a particular topic or or
I've just fixed a particular issue, and I let that drive the topic of the
piece, and in that case I have usually kept a note of my steps which might
make for a mini how-to. Today I have been converting the temperature of my
mains water feed over the last 10+ years into audio via MIDI, and I'm still
mid-flow... B^>

